# Hints to use and service mercedes sprintshift gearbox



## Mick Wise (20 d ago)

Hello to everybody,
I am italian and I have recently bought a used Mirage motorhome 2002 (137 k km) equipped with mercedes 316 cdi with sprintshift gearbox fronte a dealer.
Considered that the van will be ready in the first months of 2023 which are the things i have to consider first about inspecting e servicing this kind of gearbox bifore starting? The dealer said me that vehicle is coverd by guarantee as every used vehicle and runs without problem (Actually i drive a mb Vito crew 2014 with an automatic gearbox , serviced 12kkm ago with gearbox oil and filter, but since this type i know it s different , there is not a drive mode on the lever, so how can i use it properly in order to avoid any problem?).
Many thanks to all for this help.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Mick and welcome to the forum. 

I don't know the Mercedes sprintshift but I'll give your post a bump. It sounds as if you haven't had a test drive.... Would you expect to have one before parting with your cash? 

I imagine the dealer will have some paperwork that details what is covered, and what isn't, by his warranty. If not, I'd question how good he would be at responding to difficulties.


----------

